# Got Eggs, Looking for information



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Guys,

So My RBPs laid eggs either yesterday or today. Looks like there is a lot there.

I'm trying to find articles to do this raise the fry properly. The articles that are pinned are broken links. Any help to finding a good article of tips would be greatly appreciated.

Pic of the eggs are posted - there's lot spread out. Should I siphon them out now?

Help is appreciated thanks,

Dave.

PS. I have a 30 gal and 2 x 10 gal i could use to raise them.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats! We just went thru a simular situation 2 weeks ago. Here are a few tips we learned. We did not spyphen them out until the second day or when their tails started sprouting. They need the father piranha to fan them for oxygen to get them started. You need to get your spare tank cycled as soon as possible .You will need to get a sponge filter to avoid the frys being sucked up by your filter. Also the frys like to eat off of the filter. You will need to get some baby brine shrimp eggs and hatch them for food. They will eat 2-3 times a day. You will need to do 1-2 water changes a day because their waiste is toxic. Good luck! 
P.S. I have added the link to my pics and progress below.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=149854


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks man,

Just wondering, my eggs are white / clear. Your eggs were orange coloured. So is something wrong with mine? not fertilized or something?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont think their is anything wrong with ur eggs


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that. They may not have been fertalized by the male p. Just wait and see if you see the tails sprout to be sure.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a pair that breeds and make clear/white eggs too.....white ones are unfertile.....clear are good.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats! leave everything the way it is for now and you should be good to go


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Eggs have tails and are wiggling now. I siphoned them into a ten gallon with a small filter. Will change water regularly with parents tank. There's prolly half the eggs in the big tank still. I guess it's an experiment to see which way yields most Fry.

Prepping 30 gal for fry once hatched.

Thanks for the advice. (Any more would be great!)



Cal68 said:


> congrats! leave everything the way it is for now and you should be good to go


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!
The only thing I would advise is that you get a bigger tank for the future; and a sponge filter.
We got a 75 gallon that we are currently cycling for the frys when they get a little bigger.
You should start a batch of baby brine shrimp to feed them with. It takes about
24 hours for them to hatch. The frys will eat their egg shells until they are hatched.
How many Ps do you have in the parent tank? 
Most of mine that survived in the parent tank died.
Do you have any pics to share?


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

No pics yet, just a bunch of eggs







Pics will come when they have some shape.



DemDesBri said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> The only thing I would advise is that you get a bigger tank and a sponge filter.
> You should start a batch of baby brine shrimp to feed them with. It takes about
> 24 hours for them to hatch. The frys will eat their egg shells until they are hatched.
> ...


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

dam it , why could my fish do that, hahaha had them for a year and never saw anything, congrates dave, guess my fish like to f*ck, , hehehe


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dave,
Oh yeah, the sponge filter
grabs some of the amonia that is needed for
the cycled tank for these little guys to live.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dave,
How is it going with your frys?


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

They're kinda swimming around now. So far so good i think. What do you mean about the sponge filter and ammonia? It's good that the sponge filter holds ammonia right?

I'm a little worried about water condition. I do 1/2 water changes with water from the parents tank - cuz I know it's alright water. Should I do water changes with just tap water that has been dechlorinated?

Cheers,
Dave



DemDesBri said:


> Hi Dave,
> How is it going with your frys?


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave Z said:


> Hi Dave,
> How is it going with your frys?


[/quote]

IMO I wouldn't worry too much about the water as long as you are doing just a 10% change and the heater is not heating them over 82 degrees. If you are really nervous about this, I know that you can buy water test kits at your LFS. A guy at our LFS told us that he puts tap water in a bucket for 24 hours and the chlorine dissolves within that time. Or you can buy some chemicals for this. Either way 10% water is not going to throw the tank off too much. Water from the parent tank is just as good because of the water levels are already set. It gets a little more tricky to do water changes once they are swimming all around the tank so I am finding out. Yes, the sponge filter holds the ammonia as well as helps not suction the little guys in the filter. They also are found eating the brine shrimp off of the sponge filter which is also a good thing. Did you get a chance to get some pictures yet? I would love to see them. I am new at this as well, but there are a lot of breeders on this board that can give great advise as well. I just know what is working for me so far. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

There is information that is also helpful above.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12

FOR HATCHING AND RAISING FRY A FEW SUPPLIES ARE REQUIRED
Equipment:

1. 10 gal holding tank;

2. sponge filter;

3. Air pump & airline (any size air pump will work fine);
4. Air stone (a three inch airstone works fine);
5. Heater 100 watts;

6. Siphoning hoses. (tank vacume hose works fine);
7. 2-3 five gallon pails;
8. fish egg guard;

9. thermometer;

10. canopy (glass or plastic).

Food

1. Brine shrimp eggs;

2. Brine shrimp hatchery;

3. Crunched up cichlid pellets. (crush them up till they are fine powder);
4. Frozen brine shrimp (purchasae at your lfs);
5. Frozen blood worms (purchase at your lfs);
Video of fry eating blood worms - Click
6. Hikari first bites;

Created by: Nike / Hollywood
Video editing: Winkyee
Music: Winkyee


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

did you guy know that ammonia is highest while hatching.....and water changes can be done as much as twice a day of 50% to keep params in check. I just noticed that someone said no more than a 10% water change. If you are only doing 10% water changes, you are lucky, and I don't know how the fry are still living. Also, replace water in fry tank with parent tank water when doing water changes.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> did you guy know that ammonia is highest while hatching.....and water changes can be done as much as twice a day of 50% to keep params in check. I just noticed that someone said no more than a 10% water change. If you are only doing 10% water changes, you are lucky, and I don't know how the fry are still living. Also, replace water in fry tank with parent tank water when doing water changes.


Thanks for that correction Leisure, I checked with my husband and he is doing more than a 10% water change. He said it is 25% water changes and we hardly have any casualties.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you are running carbon in your filters aren't you.....thats why if so.......Most just use sponge filters....carbon is good for fry tanks though.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you are running carbon in your filters aren't you.....thats why if so.......Most just use sponge filters....carbon is good for fry tanks though.


Yep, both carbon and sponge filter.


----------

